# Picked up another Turi.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this nice little PT-22, the old all metal version, to go along with my stainless one...it needed a friend.








I plan on getting it to the range soon, and will post an update. I am hoping, from the excellent condition this one is in, it shoots as well as my stainless!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I took this PT-22, along with my stainless one, to the range to shoot it for funcion. It behaved exactly like my stainless one does...loves CCI MiniMags, pretty much hates everything else! 

I ran four magazines through this little pistol of the MiniMags, and they ran without a hitch. I tried two magazines of Federal American Eagles, and had three stovepipe malfunctions with this ammo.

I tried the Winchester M22 HV ammo next, one magazine, and it stovepiped once. I also ran the same mix through the stainless one with pretty much the same results.

I was shooting from 21 feet, and was able to keep them within about a 2.5" circle, and this is what I expected, seeing as though I have owned the stainless one for quite a while now, and have shot it before.

Not exactly the type of gun one would want for SD, but fun to plink with nonetheless. Good thing I have tons of CCI HV on hand!


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I had one of these a number of years ago. It was very reliable with just about all ammo I tried. I used Win. Wildcats a lot with it. It was also low and left at 5-7 yards. But it shot good, consistent groups.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The only Taurus I ever owned was one of these


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

For the amount of rounds you'll probably be putting down range, and the cost of .22 ammo, I think ya' got a winner. You know how finicky some of the small .22 semi autos can be.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> For the amount of rounds you'll probably be putting down range, and the cost of .22 ammo, I think ya' got a winner. You know how finicky some of the small .22 semi autos can be.


Oh, this one, as well as my other one in stainless, only seems to like the more expensive .22 ammo. At the cost of .22LR though, that's no big deal breaker. Besides, this is just for plinking and having some fun...probably will only shoot it once a year.


----------

